# To Assemble/Disassemble (Put Together/Take Apart)



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim.
Zastanawiam się, jak jest po polsku "to assemble/disassemble (to put together/take apart). Gdybym miał strzelić, to bym powiedział "zakładać/rozkładać", ale nie jestem pewien.

(n.p) I assembled the shelf/bike/etc. - Założyłem półkę/rower.
I took the engine/bike/shelf apart. - Rozłożyłem silnik/rower/półkę.

Będę barzdo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi. 
-Kos


----------



## BezierCurve

Dobry strzał, Kos. Zwykle mówi się: 

"składać - rozkładać" (forma niedokonana) 

lub 

"złożyć -rozłożyć" (forma dokonana).


----------



## PawelBierut

Nie wiem dlaczego słowa: _rozkładać, rozłożyć _w tym kontekscie mi nie pasują. Ja powiedziałbym *rozmonotwać*, ale to raczej kwestia gusto.


----------



## BezierCurve

Jasne, w węższym rozumieniu "rozmontowanie" brzmi bardziej elegancko. Ale "rozkładanie" wydaje się bezpieczniejsze w użyciu (jak np. "rozłożenie na czynniki pierwsze").


----------



## majlo

Ja również użyłbym słowa "rozłożyć".


----------



## PawelBierut

No tak, ale na przykład gdy stół jest rozkładany to gdy go rozkładam to go "montuję" tzn. przygotowuję do użycia.

Z podanych przez Kosa przykładów _rozłożyć_ pasuje mi tylko do silnika._ Rozłożyć rower_ dla mnie już zaczyna brzmieć trochę dziwnie jeśli nie dodam _na części_. Nawet trudniej przeszłoby mi przez gardło _rozłożyć pó__łkę_ (powiedziałbym _rozkręci__ć, rozmontowa__ć __pó__łkę_).

Podejrzewam że dużo zależy od kontekstu. Ja używam czasownika _rozk__łada__ć_ samodzielnie jeśli mam na myśli _rozładanie mebli_ etc. lub _rozkładanie sztu__ćców na stole_. Jeśli chcę coś rozmontować, rozkręcić (itp. --> wszystko w znaczeniu podzielić) to powiem _rozkładać__ na __części_ (_na czynniki pierwsze_, _na raty_).Ale podkreślam, że są to tylko moje wrażenia odnośnie zastosowania tego czasownika i nic poza tym.


----------



## BezierCurve

No to zdaje się doszło do nieporozumienia... "Rozkładanie" w tym znaczeniu (tzn. podanym przez Kosa) jest dla mnie analogiczne do "rozmontowania", natomiast "montowanie" nazwałbym "składaniem". 

Rozkładanie stołu nie wiąże się z oddzielaniem od siebie jego części; jest to przykład użycia trochę innego znaczenia tego czasownika.

PS. Ja z kolei zwykle rozkładałem/składałem rower na/z części.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kos said:


> Cześć wszystkim.
> Zastanawiam się, jak jest po polsku "to assemble/disassemble (to put together/take apart). Gdybym miał strzelić, to bym powiedział "zakładać/rozkładać", ale nie jestem pewien.
> 
> (n.p) I assembled the shelf/bike/etc. - Założyłem półkę/rower.
> I took the engine/bike/shelf apart. - Rozłożyłem silnik/rower/półkę.
> 
> Będę barzdo wdzięczny za odpowiedzi.
> -Kos


 There is a difference between *założyć* and *złożyć*.
The first means to 'put on', the other to 'put together'.
Many people would however rather say today '*zmontowałem*', specially if the work is rather complicated and time consuming.


----------



## PawelBierut

BezierCurve said:


> No to zdaje się doszło do nieporozumienia... "Rozkładanie" w tym znaczeniu (tzn. podanym przez Kosa) jest dla mnie analogiczne do "rozmontowania", natomiast "montowanie" nazwałbym "składaniem".



Zgadzam się, ale mi właśnie chodzi o tą dwuznaczność. Dlatego w moim mniemaniu należy dodać_ na części --> _chyba że  z kontekstu jasno wynika co mamy na myśli.

Jeśli powiemy: _Rozłóż te pó__łki! _to  moim zdaniem nie wiadomo czy chodzi o ich rozmontowanie czy o rozłożenie ich po pokoju (rozlokowanie)_.
_


----------



## Kos

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi.


----------

